# كل اللهجات: كيف تقول البَرَد (بفتح الباء) بلهجتك



## jawad-dawdi

كيف تقول البَرَد (بفتح الباء) بلهجتك​


----------



## إسكندراني

تقصد الجو البارد عمومًا أم نوع من الهطول؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أقصد حبّات الماء المتجمّد التي تهبط مع المطر


----------



## barkoosh

لبنان: بَرَد (مثل الفصحى)‏


----------



## ahmedcowon

jawad-dawdi said:


> أقصد حبّات الماء المتجمّد التي تهبط مع المطر



هذه الظاهرة نادرة الحدوث في مصر وبالتالي لا أعتقد أن لها اسم محدد في اللهجة المصرية

حدثت هذه الظاهرة مرة عندما كنت صغير وأتذكر أننا كنا نقول: الدنيا بتِشتِي *مَلح*


----------



## إسكندراني

منذ أن أقمنا في بريطانيا للإشارة لذلك النوع من الأمطار نقول (الدنيا بتشتي تَلْجْ) أو (التلج نازل برا)ـ إلخ
وهناك فرق كبير بين المطر المتجمد وبين الثلوج في الحقيقة لكننا لا نُفرّق بين النوعين


----------



## Schem

barkoosh said:


> لبنان: بَرَد (مثل الفصحى)‏



.كذلك في السعودية


----------



## cherine

نعم، في مصر لا نفرِّق بين أنواع المطر "المتجمد"، كله عندنا "تلج"


----------



## ayed

بَرَد
في السعودية


----------



## Jawaher

وفي المغرب؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

التبروري كما توصلتِ إلى ذلك بنفسك.. وما قلته عن أصل الكلمة صحيح أيضا


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نعم سمّي البرد تبروري لأنّه يشبه القطع الصغيرة جدّا من الزجاج المكسور التي تسمّى تبر
tebroori


----------



## إسكندراني

حسب مقالة ويكيبيديا كلمة «تبروري» مشتركة بين دارجات ليبيا وتونس والجزائر والمغرب
وأهل العراق يسمونه «حالوب»ـ


----------



## jawad-dawdi

اللهجات المغاربية هي لهجات عرب بني هلال وبني سُليم الذين خُلّدوا في سيرة أبو زيد الهلالي واللهجة الصعيدية قريبة منهما أيضا لأنّ الهلاليين عاشو هناك مدّة قبل أن يهاجروا إلى ليبيا وتونس والجزائر والمغرب ولا شكّ أن قسم منهم بقي هناك في صعيد مصر


----------



## lanature93

في الجزائر نقول " تبروري " وهناك البعض من يقول " صبت الحجرة "


----------

